# Can't beleive this...wow



## Zum (Aug 14, 2011)

I know theres a jet boat forum but thought this might get a few more veiws here.
Can't beleive what you can go through.
If you don't want to watch the whole thing,from about 3:30 on is real crazy.
[youtube]ybxy8N1Ohag[/youtube]


----------



## bulldog (Aug 14, 2011)

That is crazy. I'd like to see the bottom of the boat and the impeller after that run.


----------



## brholth8 (Aug 14, 2011)

my boat is junk. and i could never imagine doing that to my boat. I'm feeling a little sick now. lol


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 14, 2011)

Must be a rental. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well this sucks. It literally took an hour to download, but will only play the first 1:26. Pretty cool up to that point. Man, I wish I could see the rest.


----------



## squeak12 (Aug 15, 2011)

You didn't get to see the good stuff then. The whole thing was impressive, but around the last minute it got real interesting.


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 15, 2011)

Wallijig said:


> Must be a rental. :shock: :shock: :shock:




i second this someone should attach this to the thread where someone asked if they should rent out thier boat :shock: :shock:


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 15, 2011)

and that's why you never ever buy a demo boat...


----------



## breachless (Aug 15, 2011)

That was awesome... I want.


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 15, 2011)

Just hearing thier conversation, it sounds like thats a regular run for them. The bottom of that boat has to be toast. I cant see any tin surviving that.


----------



## shamoo (Aug 15, 2011)

That was crazy


----------



## nomowork (Aug 15, 2011)

...and I thought the bottom of my kayak had scratches! :shock:


----------



## SVOMike86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha, just got back to Bagram where there is respectable internet. WOW is right. I couldn't see doing that to a boat. Sounds like they were having fun tho...


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> Wallijig said:
> 
> 
> > Must be a rental. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> ...



:LOL2: 

no kidding!

Ever see the Jackass movie where they rented the car? :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BOB350RX (Aug 16, 2011)

I JUST WATCHED THAT LAST NIGHT :LOL2: :shock: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wallijig said:


> Must be a rental. :shock: :shock: :shock:



Or stolen! :LOL2:


----------



## Aaron Lariscy (Aug 16, 2011)

Like my daddy used to tell me some people have more money than sense.  

I think they have a jet boat confused with hover craft.... [-X


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Aug 16, 2011)

That guy must be one of Susky's buds. The bottom must be lined with poly to survive that abuse.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 17, 2011)

That tin took a Beating!


----------



## optaylor823 (Aug 17, 2011)

I would not be worried about the boat, because a boat with thick aluminum and UHMW can handle that no problem, but I would worry about the motor and the impeller. You can hear the alarm for the motor going off a few times and the impeller had to suck up all kinds of rocks. It is a great video.


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 17, 2011)

i bet its a river pro boat i know i want one


----------



## RPjet (Aug 17, 2011)

Definately not a RiverPro. I have one....a LoPro model....I honestly believe my boat is CAPABLE of doing this, but there is no way in **** would I subject a $30,000+ boat to this kind of abuse! With the get up and go this boat has it is definately an inboard jet.

Wonder how many bottles of "courage" were consumed before that run?!

Dave


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2011)

RPjet said:


> Definately not a RiverPro. I have one....a LoPro model....I honestly believe my boat is CAPABLE of doing this, but there is no way in **** would I subject a $30,000+ boat to this kind of abuse! With the get up and go this boat has it is definately an inboard jet.
> 
> Wonder how many bottles of "courage" were consumed before that run?!
> 
> Dave



One day friend, I will own a low pro. One of the best made boats out there.


----------



## Zum (Aug 17, 2011)

Think it's an Canadian video,buddies from canada.
He has other videos showing the boat,didn't pay to much attention to see what brand it was.


----------



## wihil (Aug 17, 2011)

:shock: Wow!!

I'd be in a field somewhere about 70' off the waterline if I was steering that monster. Probably after the second turn.

:lol:


----------



## DanMC (Aug 18, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Wallijig said:
> 
> 
> > Must be a rental. :shock: :shock: :shock:
> ...


 I'd say stolen,no person in the right mind would abuse their property like that... [-X .
Dan


----------



## warcraft1975 (Aug 18, 2011)

RPjet said:


> Definately not a RiverPro. I have one....a LoPro model....I honestly believe my boat is CAPABLE of doing this, but there is no way in **** would I subject a $30,000+ boat to this kind of abuse! With the get up and go this boat has it is definately an inboard jet.
> 
> Wonder how many bottles of "courage" were consumed before that run?!
> 
> Dave


anyone know what kind of boat it is?


----------



## Brine (Aug 18, 2011)

I just don't understand why they weren't at least trying to catch a fish.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 18, 2011)

Brine said:


> I just don't understand why they weren't at least trying to catch a fish.



Cause they were moving too fast! :LOL2:


----------



## Brine (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm thinking a buzzbait might have gotten some action. :roll: :LOL2:


----------

